# Need advice about table saw sled build



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi everyone,
just need a bit of advice from those a bit cleverer than me.
ive been trying to build myself a table sled for my new table saw, had i about a month, an erbauer, a really good saw.
my problem is making the wooden runners, the rest of the sled is no problem.
i cannot seem to make the runners a perfect fit, its usually way too tight, youll see in the pics why its a bit of a bugger to make them fit well.
as in the pics, the table saw slots are not straight open slots, they have a few metal ridges that come out along the track, this for me, makes it very difficult to get precise fittings for the runner. obviously, without these little edge bits it would be a piece of cake.
anyway, does someone have any good tricks i could use to sort this out.
ive thought of cutting the ridges off, but as its a new tools, im a bit loath to do this.

any help welcome.

thanks.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

?...are they full depth (vertically)? Just a guess but are they supposed to stop channel accessories from tipping out, sort of like a 'T' slot?
If they are, then the critical dimension is the width measured at the bottom of the slot. You'd probably want some clearance as your runner goes past the 'nubs' (?)...
If it were me I'd be looking for purpose made runners from the manufacturer!
They designed it; they should have the solution.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If you can't get an answer here, at this forum, try _this_ one from Ol' Blighty...
www.ultimatehandyman.co.uk • View topic - Erbauer tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Easy fix make your guides in the 2 step way, I use 1/4" thick plastic for the bottom one and 1/4" thick plastic for the top one..see in the picture below,,,but Oak will work for both..just use small screws with nuts to hold both parts to your table sled..
Or you make it out one part and put a rebait (rabbit) in place for the top part of the guide..little bit of wax on the guide and it will slide nice and free in the slot..

==


===



trojan62 said:


> hi everyone,
> just need a bit of advice from those a bit cleverer than me.
> ive been trying to build myself a table sled for my new table saw, had i about a month, an erbauer, a really good saw.
> my problem is making the wooden runners, the rest of the sled is no problem.
> ...


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

I milled the oak to fit the widest part of the table slot and put a rabbett on both sides to provide clearance for the ears. Woirks great for my purposes.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

I have identical tracks on my Hitachi tablesaw. I found stock steel bars in a local steel stockists that fit perfectly, cheap and dead-easy to make jigs with them. I drilled and tapped M6 holes and used countersunk socket-head screws to attach the jig to the rails, with a few washers as spacers to get past those ridges you mention. Sorry, I've no pics.


----------

